# Schlauchboot Ostsee



## BigHead (19. Februar 2019)

Moin,

was haltet ihr von der Kombi für die Ostsee zum küstennahen angeln:

Boot: Zeepter Ultra 300 (3m)
Motor: Tohatsu 5ps kurzschaft

Ist die Kombi geeignet?
Oder habt ihr ansonsten noch Alternativen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## OutdoorDude (19. Februar 2019)

Kommt drauf an wie weit du raus willst. Wir fahren meistens ein paar km raus. Da sind mehr als 5PS schon etwas entspannter 

Ansonsten finde ich die Kombi nicht verkehrt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Februar 2019)

im ufernahen Bereich bis 5 m Wassertiefe ist das schon ok aber wenn der fisch bei 10-15 m steht ist das schon ne strecke noch dazu mit schlauchi.ferner habe ich mal gesehen wie einer ein nagelneues schlauchi auf ner decke ausgebreitet aufgeblasen hat Motor ran ein stück raus und mit müh und not wieder am ufer angekommen ist.weil irgendwo luft verloren gegangen ist...mir selber auch schon passiert ...nie wieder schlauchi….


----------



## sprogoe (19. Februar 2019)

@esox02 
dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen.
Ich war von Anfang der 90er Jahre bis 2003 2-3 mal im Jahr mit einem Schlauchi in Dänemark / Insel Als, Nyborg/Fünen und Langeland.
Zunächst ein Wicking mit 40 PS, später ein italienisches Schlauchboot mit einem Katamaran-Festrumpf und 30 PS, beide jeweils mit Bootstrailer.
Mit letzterem bin ich rausgefahren, wenn sich niemand sonst mehr traute, teilweise waren Wellen bis ca. 2m Höhe und richtig Schaumkronen.
Manch andere Angler fragte mich manchmal: "Du willst doch wohl nicht raus?"
Bei weniger Wind- und Wellenbedingen mußten die Mietboote sehen, daß sie wegkamen, da die überschwappenden Wellen das Boot volllaufen ließen.
Mein Schlauchboot wurde immer mit der Welle getragen und reinschwappen des Wassers war so gut wie garnicht gegeben.
Ich bin der Meinung, es gibt kein sicheres Kleinboot, wie ein Schlauboot, allerdings 3m mit 5 PS ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mal für den Rhein geeignet, 
geschweige denn für die Ostsee.


----------



## BigHead (19. Februar 2019)

Ich will das Schlauchboot ja nicht bei Wind und Welle fahren. Da bleibe ich eh lieber zu Hause. Eingesetzt soll das Boot ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter werden.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

Was haltet ihr von dem Zeepter Big Catch? Ist etwas breiter als das Ultra.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Februar 2019)

Es bringt Dir gar nichts, hier in die Runde zu fragen, was haltet ihr von diesem oder jenem Schlauchboot.
Auf die Meinungen anderer solltest Du nicht viel Wert legen, weil jeder eine andere hat.
Du mußt Dir vor Augen halten, daß Dein zukünftiges Boot zum Befahren küstennaher Gewässer genutzt wird,
und es daher der CE-Richtlinie entsprechen muß. Für die von Dir angestrebte Nutzung wäre es die Kategorie C.
Solltest Du mit einem nicht der Richtlinie entsprechendem Boot durch irgendwelche Umstände in Seenot geraten
(ich habe es selber erlebt, daß aus einer Ententeich gleichen Ostsee plötzlich ein tosendes Meer wurde, 
ohne Wind oder sonstwie erkennbare Gründe, eher einem Seebeben ähnlich und die Wellen teilweise über mein Boot schlugen)
und die Seenotrettung muß Dich aus der Salzbrühe holen, kann es ev. ganz schön teuer werden.
Ich würde Dir raten, mach Dich mal einem Bootshändler schlau, oder auf einer Bootsmesse.


----------



## BigHead (19. Februar 2019)

Kategorie C haben beide Boote.

Ich frage doch einfach nur was die Boote taugen, welches eurer Meinung nach besser für die Ostsee geeignet ist, etc.

Ist das nicht legitim diese Frage hier zu stellen und nach anderen Meinungen zu erkundigen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Die Rettung von Menschen durch die DGzRS ist immer kostenlos und bei sehr guten Bedingungen geht das. Aber ich würde wohl eher zu einem größeren Boot greifen, die Länge ist mit den 3m nicht gerade üppig. 

Aber gehen tut es. Die Warnungen sollte man nicht in den Wind schlagen und vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Februar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> @esox02
> dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen.
> Ich war von Anfang der 90er Jahre bis 2003 2-3 mal im Jahr mit einem Schlauchi in Dänemark / Insel Als, Nyborg/Fünen und Langeland.
> Zunächst ein Wicking mit 40 PS, später ein italienisches Schlauchboot mit einem Katamaran-Festrumpf und 30 PS, beide jeweils mit Bootstrailer.
> ...


ich sag ja nicht das es wasser zieht wenn es ganz ist aber mit 5 ps hast du keine Chance und vicking ist ne Nobelmarke hatte auch eins mit holzboden  und scheibe da ist auch nix passiert nur die plastejolle vorher....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Rettung von Menschen durch die DGzRS ist immer kostenlos und bei sehr guten Bedingungen geht das. Aber ich würde wohl eher zu einem größeren Boot greifen, die Länge ist mit den 3m nicht gerade üppig.
> 
> Aber gehen tut es. Die Warnungen sollte man nicht in den Wind schlagen und vorsichtig sein.


die Rettung von menschen wenn sie im wasser sind ja sonst boot bergen min.250 €


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Februar 2019)

Hi, bei guten Bedingungen und in Küstennähe geht das. Wichtig ist, dass du dir den Wetterbericht (Seewetter) ansiehst und entsprechende Sicherheitsausrüstung dabei hast (Schwimmwesten, Anker usw.).


----------



## allegoric (28. Februar 2019)

Wenn du direkt an der See wohnst, lohnt es sich. Wenn du erst anreisen musst, ist ein kleines Schlauchboot quatsch. Einfacher Grund ist das Wetter. Manchmal ist es windstill, aber trotzdem ist Welle da. Manchmal kommt der Wind erst, wenn du gerade erst angereist wärst, wo vorher noch Windstille war. Wenn du in Reichweite wohnst, macht das nix aus. Wenn du aber erst 100km+ fahren musst, und dann vor Ort feststellst, dass es nicht geht, dann wirst du mehr als einmal angefressen sein. Bei einem ausreichend großen Boot hast du das Problem nicht.

Bei einem Schlauchi musst du davon ausgehen, dass du nur bei absoluter Windstille oder nur im geschützten Bereich fahren kannst, zumindest bei der Größe und ohne Festrumpf. Ich weiß es, weil ich 3 Jahre mit 3,30m Schlauchboot und 5 PS unterwegs war. Du bist mit dem Schlauchi schnell, wenn du nur alleine ohne viel Tackle fährst, weil dann kommt es gerade noch so ins Gleiten. Wenn da jemand mitkommt, wirste nicht weiter wie 1 km rausfahren. Aber auch da wird bei aufkommenden Wind schnell mal der Stift in der Hose malen. Je nach Fahrgebiet sind das die bereits genannten 5m. Du musst also mit so einer Größe sehr viel Glück haben, um fahren zu können, da Wind generell an der See nicht wenig vorkommt und in meinen Urlauben, musste ich schon desöfteren auf den Bodden ausweichen, weil einfach gar nichts mit Schlauchi möglich ist. Selbst jetzt mit 4,10m Festrumpf geht eigentlich nur Windstärke 3 im teilweise geschützten Seebereich. Deswegen wird das Boot jetzt auch verlängert mit hohem Freibord.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. März 2019)

Es ist ganz gut, das die Bellbootfahrer das hier alles nicht wissen, was die machen ist ja alles unmöglich. Zumindest, wenn man alles für bare Münze nimmt.

Wer mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee möchte sollte natürlich vorsichtig sein, aber er ist auch mobil. Und wenn es an dem einen Küstenstreifen nicht geht, geht es oft einige Kilometer weiter, wo eine geschützter Bereich vorzufinden ist. Ein kleines Schlauchboot lässt sich ja auch fast überall zu Wasser setzen.

Informationsquellen sollten dabei Windprognosen, Strömungsprognosen und nicht zuletzt eine genaue Beobachtung des Wetters sein. Und ablandige Wind und Strömungsverhältnisse sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## WalKo (7. April 2019)

Ist zwar ein uralter Thread, aber das Thema ist immer wieder für mache Aktuell.
Diskutieren kann man ja viel aber bildliche Vorstellung ist besser, da bekommt man eher ein Gefühl für was geht und was geht nicht.








Das sollen 1m Wellen sein?
Ich hätte das als ca. 50cm Wellen betitelt und sehe da noch keine Gefahr für so ein 3m Schlauchboot. 
Nur angeln wird es da keinen Spass mehr machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2019)

Das sind ganz sicher kein Meter Welle, ein halber passt eher und das nervige daran ist die schnelle Abfolge, weil das Gewässer so flach ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2019)

Unter vier Metern Länge halte ich (meine Meinung bzw. mein Sicherheitsanspruch) generell Boote auf der Ostsee für Bedenklich- natürlich gibt es die Kategorien C (die Boote können vom Prinzip her immer mehr ab als deren Steuermänner) und es gibt nicht einen Wellengang wie auf der Nordsee--- aber dafür gibt es auf der Ostsee den "Hack", eine fiese kurze Welle die nach wenig aussieht und den Bootsführer in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegt...

Hier gab es mal einen Thread mit dem Titel "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5"......mich gruselt es heute noch  was da einige zum Besten gegeben haben!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2019)

Tonne 5 ist natürlich ganz anderer Schnack, wie weit ist das? Bestimmt über 30 Kilometer. Aber wer nur bis zur 10 m Linie möchte um ein paar Dorsche zu fangen, oder am Ufer ein wenig schleppen möchte hat damit bei gutem Wetter viel Spaß. Bis zu der 10m Linie gehen wir sogar mit dem Belly. 

Das die Voraussetzungen dabei stimmen müssen ist natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. April 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hier gab es mal einen Thread mit dem Titel "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5"......mich gruselt es heute noch  was da einige zum Besten gegeben haben!


Das war der Kuhwiesenwallerthread der Bootsangler, da wird mir als sicherheitsaffinen Menschen  der an und für sich nicht ungern lebt schon mal schlecht


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2019)

Der Vergleich passt durchaus!


----------



## WalKo (7. April 2019)

Denke man sollte einfach seinen Kopf benutzen wenn man auf die Ostsee will.
Manche Leute riskieren zu viel und manche übertreiben Sicherheitstechnisch, das die sich gar nichts mehr trauen.
Würde sagen bei stabillem Ententeichwetter kann man sich auch mal mit was kleinem weiter herauswagen.
Bei unsicheren Wetterlage immer in Nähe der sicheren Zone bleiben, das man bei Wetterverschlechterung rechtzeitig flüchten kann.
So ein zerlegbares Schlauchboot ist sowieso nur für glattes Wasser Interessant.
Habe leztes Jahr auf dem Srelasund gegen so ca. 50-60cm Wellen ca. 8km angebolzt.
Langsamm kannst nicht, kommst nicht vom Fleck, musst ja irgendwann heimkommen.
Etwas schneller war schlimmer als Gleitfahrt wegen der schnellen Abfolge.
Also habe ich Gas gegeben und mein 4,6m Schlauchboot mit Luftkiel in Gleitfahrt fast zerlegt.
Bei den schlägen und gespritze haben sich die Stringer, langsam unbemerkt so verschoben das zum Schluß die hintere Bodenplatte ganz kurz vor dem geschützen abgeknickt ist. Das Boot selber hatte zum Glück entgegen meiner Erwartung keinen Schaden genommen.
Ein zweites Mal habe ich keine Bock darauf, kann aber notwendig werden wenn man bei unsicherem Wetter weiter weg  fährt.
Deswegen würde ich sagen bei so einem Schlauchboot werden vom Komfort die Grenzen sehr viel früher gesetzt als von der Sicherheit.
Vom Können und Wissen des Bootsführers in Gefahrensituation hängt auch sehr viel  ab.
Denke deswegen kann man nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------

